# Today's find



## Zephyr (Sep 30, 2011)

I found these two along with other parts bike at my "fishing spot" today. Are they worth any interest?

This is the sprinter. I've found a serial and something that says made in Canada. It came with some Christmas bows!













And a tricycle with no iddentification








The broken rear wheel


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

now that old school stuff there


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Just remembered that I posted this a while back. Anyone as any idea of the age of those and the kind of tricycle?


----------

